

Show HN: Outdo Strength Tracking App - Full Design Breakdown - dyarosla
https://medium.com/@dannyyaroslavski/74c556387e6a

======
dyarosla
Any feedback on the design is greatly appreciated~

------
s3sriniv
Just wanted to say I love how simple this is

~~~
dyarosla
Thank you :)

